

GOP insurrection heats up over surveillance - joshuaellinger
http://www.salon.com/2013/07/22/gop_civil_war_leaders_target_rising_star/

======
hga
Two day old partisian rabble rousing; the Rules Committee OKed a vote on it
yesterday and it looks like it's going to happen today.

Call your representative
([http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/](http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/))
and tell him to vote for the Amash Amendment to HR 2397 (citing the bill
number signals seriousness) and point out the data for the call is being
recorded by the NSA (seriously: the one blanket metadata warrant we've seen is
for Verizon's Business unit, which as the D.C. ILEC we can assume provides the
Capital Hill land lines).

The guy who answered the phone this morning groked "including the data about
_this_ phone call" and said the office had been getting quite a few calls on
it.

